# Hyatt's trading power is the best!



## pumba526 (Sep 16, 2008)

I couldn't wait for Hyatt to build in Maui...I had to get back there!!  I put in my request for next September and within 2 weeks I rec'd my exchange to a 1bedroom unit at the Westin Ka'anapali!!

Had a few long weekends at the Hyatt Highlands in Carmel this summer, got an exchange into Disney's Boardwalk Villas next March and now Maui in 9/09.  Hyatt never disappoints me...I need more points and more vacation time from my job!  :whoopie:


----------



## Robert D (Sep 16, 2008)

How many points did it take to get the Westin in Hawaii?


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Sep 17, 2008)

Great trade!  I also traded Hyatt in to Disney Boardwalk for a two bedroom last year.  Loved it!  Have fun in HI and Disney.

-Dewey


----------



## pumba526 (Sep 17, 2008)

Robert D said:


> How many points did it take to get the Westin in Hawaii?



Only 870 points for a one bedroom.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 17, 2008)

Great to hear that Hyatt is such a great trader! Congratulations  !

We love our Hyatt points! We love the Westin Ka'anapali!  We love Disney!  So now we own them all  .

This timesharing is really quite addictive  !


----------



## Floridaski (Sep 17, 2008)

*Agree Hyatt II gets bang for the buck!*

I agree that Hyatt points get a lot bang for the buck within II.  We deposit any left over points into II, since I pre-plan we do not waste one point!

We purchased resale and the week had a years worth of points already in II.  We have traded twice into the Grand Timber Lodge during holiday weeks.  We are going to Grand Timber again next July during the 4th.  We own a condo in Keystone - but we can let our condo bring in some rental income over the holiday week and still enjoy our Holiday in Colorado!   If you pre-plan you can have some great vacations in Hyatt properties and five star II properties.


----------



## bogeygolf (Sep 17, 2008)

*Depositing Hyatts with II*

When you guys (hyatt owners) deposit with II, does the Hyatt Vacation Club decide what week & unit get deposited with II?  If so, do you know what is being deposited for trade vs. what your getting in exchange?  Be curious to know this information with all the great trades you all are getting.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hyatt and non Hyatt owners PLEASE read and go to Kal's website there are many questions on this board if people would just take the time and read Kal's website most of them could be answered even II Hyatt questions about points etc.

Hyatt gives II ONLY off season or should I say Silver,Bronze and Copper weeks.

I know in Lake tahoe Hyatt never gives weeks 5-9,21-34 and weeks 51,52 this was discussed at the annual hoa meeting a few weeks back.

But Hyatt owners get great weeks with II almost all the time with a little planning and few Hyatt points you really can stay at many great resort locations with II.

So buy big Hyatt weeks 2200 or 2000 point weeks because it is only going to cost you a max 1730 hyatt point for a 3 bedroom Red time of the year through II, so you will have even more points left over to stay at a hyatt through out the year.

As you can see I love HYATT and LOVE "KAL's website"


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Hyatt trades are done in II with points, so it doesn't really matter to the owners what week is deposited.  We specify the number of points we want to deposit, and Hyatt settles with II behind the scenes.  I've only done it once, but I too was thrilled with the trading power.  Scored a two-bedroom at Four Seasons Troon for Thanksgiving week.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 18, 2008)

I am SO jealous that you own Hyatt!  I wish they were around in 1985 when we started buying timeshares.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 18, 2008)

Carmel:  Does the particular Hyatt location have any impact on the strength of getting another Hyatt or II strong trader?  In other words would Hyatt Maui carry more weight than say Hyatt Sedona?


----------



## Kal (Sep 18, 2008)

Cathy - The Hyatt "exchange stock" is points.  You draw down on the points in your account the same as cash purchases.  In comparison to your wallet, it really doesn't matter what Federal Reserve Bank that $10 bill came from.  Likewise, it doesn't matter if you own Sedona or Aspen, points are points.  That's the beauty of the program where a person can buy inexpensive points and use them to stay at expensive resorts.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Carmel:  Does the particular Hyatt location have any impact on the strength of getting another Hyatt or II strong trader?  In other words would Hyatt Maui carry more weight than say Hyatt Sedona?



Cathyb,

NO difference where you own in regards in trading Hyatt to Hyatt points or Hyatt points to II.

I know one think HYATT MAUI is going to blow away anything that is on Maui right now. The rooms are going to be over the top.  Sorry but KAL will have the exclusive Hyatt Maui info when it appropriate to let the world know "YES over the TOP"

Take a look at Kal website new pictures of Hyatt Northstar nice rooms and pictures thanks to "Steve Dallas  VP Hoa board member Tahoe"


I hope you buy a Hyatt timeshare very soon many of have been letting you all know the time now is to buy because with in the next 3-5 years Hyatt will have many new locations like Northstar (tahoe),Siesta Key, NYC,Bermuda, MAUI and other locations coming visit Kals website he get all the best info from many sources.  KAL is like the CIA  he get the info but KAL is correct.

c85


----------



## benjaminb13 (Sep 22, 2008)

Floridaski said:


> I agree that Hyatt points get a lot bang for the buck within II.  We deposit any left over points into II, since I pre-plan we do not waste one point!
> 
> We purchased resale and the week had a years worth of points already in II.  We have traded twice into the Grand Timber Lodge during holiday weeks.  We are going to Grand Timber again next July during the 4th.  We own a condo in Keystone - but we can let our condo bring in some rental income over the holiday week and still enjoy our Holiday in Colorado!   If you pre-plan you can have some great vacations in Hyatt properties and five star II properties.



Hypothetical:
Can I deposit 500 points December of this year and another 800 next year, say March--- and use these  for a reservation in August? Or do I have to deposit an exact # of points.


----------

